# r-15 freeze



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

today my r-15 frooze when i was ff a taped show, i had to turn it off and restart
the show again, ever since the guide has moved vary slow.
with all the trouble the R-15 are having maybe dtv should stick with broadcasting
and let someone else build the box's.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The problem was the Alpha and Beta testing. I think they just had normal people (not power users), try the guide, setup a few SL's and watch a few shows they recorded and things looked fine.

There is no way they did any kind of decent testing as all of us here found flaws the second we started using the R-15.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Another thing I have noticed from reading different post on different board is which model did they have during testing. For as a owner of 4 R15-300 I have not noticed alot of the problems people have been posting about with their R15-500 the only problems I have had with mine are caller ID related and the problem recording all epsidoes of a show even though it is set to first run only. But as far as missed recording and the other problems people have been talking about I have not seen them as of yet. I also hope I never see them and that the couple I do have will be fixed eventually.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just based on when the -300 showed up relative to the -500 (much later), I would have to guess any testing that was done was with -500 units and earlier software versions.

What we don't know is whether or not the pre-release testing identified perhaps a whole bunch of even worse problems that were fixed before release (scarry thought).

Carl


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

You are right there Carl that is a very scarry thought. :eek2: One that I really would not care to think about.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Give it time and you WILL see the lockups and problems others are having. I thought everyone here was crazy and just belly aching when I first got my R-15 and came here as mine was working perfectly. My major problems didnt start until weeks after I had mine. Setup 40-50 SL's, fool with your to do list and history often and then see what happens.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I have had mine since the first of January and have 35 SL's and am always in the to do list checking things and I have not seen any of the lockups are other problems that others are having. 3 of my R15's record about 10 to 15 shows daily and they all have at least 30 SL's a couple of them more and never missed a single recording. The only time that I have ever had to restart mine is to fix the caller id issues and I have only done that twice for the caller id is not a big issue to me for my old D*TIVOs did not even have caller id.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

carl6 said:


> What we don't know is whether or not the pre-release testing identified perhaps a whole bunch of even worse problems that were fixed before release (scarry thought).


Oh, absolutely it did. Consider that these have manufacture dates of June 2005 or so. They had *some* version of the software in them at that point, of course. And then they updated themselves *during* setup. What you saw after that reboot during setup was at least five months' worth of bug squashing. :eek2:


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

the truth is in the warrenty, any good electronic product has at least a 1-2 yr 
warrenty, this r-15 90 days, i guess they sell a bunch of them,if you have to keep buying them after about 90 days.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cobra2225 said:


> the truth is in the warrenty, any good electronic product has at least a 1-2 yr
> warrenty, this r-15 90 days, i guess they sell a bunch of them,if you have to keep buying them after about 90 days.


With that same basis... the the DTivos (and the regular TiVos for that matter), are just as bad... as except for the HR10-250... they all only had 90 day warranties.

In fact... pretty much most of the newer electronics are 90 days, or 6 months.
Very few products are comming out with 1yr, or longer warranties...


----------



## ibfunky (Jan 3, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Give it time and you WILL see the lockups and problems others are having. I thought everyone here was crazy and just belly aching when I first got my R-15 and came here as mine was working perfectly. My major problems didnt start until weeks after I had mine. Setup 40-50 SL's, fool with your to do list and history often and then see what happens.


Bingo Bobman, thanks for the quote, I've had mine since about two weeks after release date. By no means a "power user". I delete shows after I watch them, but have slowly built up saved items and SL's. I've had no major issues, (just poor FF/RV etc functions)..........until last night. Video froze up.......twice. Audio continued but Video stopped. It is almost as if you reach a % of HD usage and the bigger issues appear. I used the red button more last night than I had since I first set up box in late Nov.

Edit: _Was Recording "Lost" and watching "Bones" as it was recording_


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ibfunky said:


> until last night. Video froze up.......twice. Audio continued but Video stopped.


ibfunky, interesting "bug"......as i had the same identical issue as well last evening. I don't recall the exact time but i believe we were watching CBS from local affiliate.

_Edit: It was "The Grammys"_


----------



## viper414 (Feb 10, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> ibfunky, interesting "bug"......as i had the same identical issue as well last evening. I don't recall the exact time but i believe we were watching CBS from local affiliate.
> 
> _Edit: It was "The Grammys"_


Ok, even better. I just got the R15 last night after my Tivo unit died, hooked it up, set it up, and got it going through dtv. It replaced a Tivo unit that I've had for over 5 years with very little problems. Started setting up the SL's this afternoon. Got them set up, was replaying some live tv when it locked up, reset, went to list to see if everything was still programmed, the list listed the programs as "Coming up" on every program (instead of the title of the show). Later, went to get some dinner, came back and the video is frozen again, sound working perfectly. Tried everything to get it to do something, but nothing happened.

Reset it. 40 minutes later, it locked up again. This time I was rewinding and replaying another live show. After the reset, it worked for about 30 minutes before locking up again.

I called dtv. They have no reports of this problem. Was moved to level 2 support, who again verified that they hadn't had any reports of problems like this, and suggested that I do a menu reset everything and let them know if it works. They said that if it kept doing it, they would replace the unit.

Thing is guys, all of you need to call dtv customer support and let them know. It's starting to sound like a MAJOR flaw in the software or hardware that dtv is totally unaware of. And I for one won't put up with it.

I WANT MY TIVO BACK!!!

Viper414


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

viper414 said:


> Ok, even better. I just got the R15 last night after my Tivo unit died, hooked it up, set it up, and got it going through dtv. It replaced a Tivo unit that I've had for over 5 years with very little problems. Started setting up the SL's this afternoon. Got them set up, was replaying some live tv when it locked up, reset, went to list to see if everything was still programmed, the list listed the programs as "Coming up" on every program (instead of the title of the show). Later, went to get some dinner, came back and the video is frozen again, sound working perfectly. Tried everything to get it to do something, but nothing happened.
> 
> Reset it. 40 minutes later, it locked up again. This time I was rewinding and replaying another live show. After the reset, it worked for about 30 minutes before locking up again.
> 
> ...


I would say itsounds more like you have bad hardware then anything. Try taking thebox back and getting a new one.


----------



## viper414 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> I would say itsounds more like you have bad hardware then anything. Try taking thebox back and getting a new one.


Take the box back? DTV wants to send me a new one.

I'm seeing the identical problem reported on several different sites, several different forums, and they are r15's of different ages. Sounds like a run of bad machines. And I find it interesting that DTV doesn't have any reports on the problem other than mine.

Hence the suggestion that if you are facing the same problem as I am with the video freezing and audio continuing, and being unable to do anything with the unit, Call DTV Support and let them know.

thanks...

Not to mention that it is also listed on one of their customer forums by a customer having the same problem.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

viper414 said:


> Take the box back? DTV wants to send me a new one.
> 
> I'm seeing the identical problem reported on several different sites, several different forums, and they are r15's of different ages. Sounds like a run of bad machines. And I find it interesting that DTV doesn't have any reports on the problem other than mine.
> 
> ...


Just because a CSR tells you they know nothing of the problem means nothing. Most of them are clueless and have no idea what they are talking about. They have said many times they don't know anything about issues many of know for a fact they know of. I thought you got it from a local store which is why I said take it back, sorry about that. What model is it a 300 or a 500 and what version of software do you have?


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With that same basis... the the DTivos (and the regular TiVos for that matter), are just as bad... as except for the HR10-250... they all only had 90 day warranties.
> 
> In fact... pretty much most of the newer electronics are 90 days, or 6 months.
> Very few products are comming out with 1yr, or longer warranties...


:lol: would you buy a t.v. with only a 90 day warrenty,doubt it,umm i just thought of something,i just bought a new computer, 1 year warrenty,if it had only a 90 
day warrenty i never would have bought it. even my cheep cell phone has a 1 year
warrenty,as for the directv w/tivo i returned 2 of them because they where D.O.A.
maybe we should all buy dtv stock,im sure we'd make a mint if they are selling these R-15's every 100 days,unless the stock only comes with a 90 day warrenty


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Would I buy a $100 TV that had a 90 day warranty... probably.
Would I buy a $5000 TV that had a 90 day warranty... probably not.

With the rest of the electronics, you are talking to the wrong guy. I usually don't look at the warranty aspects of the products. I purchase them for what they are for. As most items item I know I can return them in the 30days... but even then...


----------



## viper414 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kanyon71 said:


> Just because a CSR tells you they know nothing of the problem means nothing. Most of them are clueless and have no idea what they are talking about. They have said many times they don't know anything about issues many of know for a fact they know of. I thought you got it from a local store which is why I said take it back, sorry about that. What model is it a 300 or a 500 and what version of software do you have?


I bought it from Best Buy. Took the unit back, got a new one from a different Best Buy. Hooked it up, set it up, watched it download the update (109a), called direct to get the card authorized, watched tv for about 1 hour before it started doing the same thing the other one had done. Reset the machine, and this time it locked up in 5 minutes. Called direct tv, was put through to level 3 support/DVR Specialist, who suggested I get another one.

I took it back to Best buy, and told them that I wanted a R10 (With Tivo) only to find out that Direct has recalled all unsold R10's so that they can't be sold. I was forced to take another R15 (all three are MFG Code 500/I checked 4 different Best Buys to try and find a 300 to no avail) and start all over again.

This time, if it does it again, I'm having my friend with a steam roller, roll over it while my other friend (a videographer for a local TV News channel) video tapes it being destroyed, and then send a copy of the tape to "Murdock"/Direct.

I have worked in computers for over 20 years and have never seen such a total piece of crap in all my life. It wouldn't surprise me if Direct TV was sending down software to destroy Tivo units, just to force their subscribers to get the new box.

Sorry, just have to vent a bit.

Viper


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

#1: Who told you that DirecTV has "recalled" all R10s... they have done no such thing.. as it makes no logistical sense either... The TiVo contract is still good till 2007... so why pull viable products from the shelf.

#2: What kind of "lock-ups" where you seeing, what where you doing at the time?

#3: Before you Steam Role it... wait for the 109f upgrade.

Any possibility that the units could have een damaged or anything else like that?
Over the years... there have been strings of bad luck for the "beloved" TiVo unit as well.

I have been working with computers for nearly as long as you... (around 15 years)
And I can EASILY say... I have seen much bigger pieces of "crap".


As for your last part... "sending" software down to destroy TiVo units.
Do you have any idea on how astronimically ridiculous that would be.... We have had "that" particular discussion multiple times at TCF.

Just a few pointers:
A) Why?
B) Do you know how illegal that would be to "destroy" someone else's property
C) If they wanted TiVos out... they can simply turn them off, and deactivate the service
D) If they where found to be doing that... DirecTV and probably NewsCorp would no longer exist when the fall out was over


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

viper414 said:


> I took it back to Best buy, and told them that I wanted a R10 (With Tivo) only to find out that *Direct has recalled all unsold R10's so that they can't be sold.* I was forced to take another R15 (all three are MFG Code 500/I checked 4 different Best Buys to try and find a 300 to no avail) and start all over again.


You were lied to. This never happened. The truth is probably that they sold out of R10s and fed you this line to make another sale.



viper414 said:


> This time, if it does it again, I'm having my friend with a steam roller, roll over it while my other friend (a videographer for a local TV News channel) video tapes it being destroyed, and then send a copy of the tape to "Murdock"/Direct.


Hmm, I doubt that would worry anyone, but I'd love to see it. Maybe you'd make the local news, but only if it's a slow news day.



viper414 said:


> I have worked in computers for over 20 years and have never seen such a total piece of crap in all my life.


20 years and you've never seen a Packard Bell??????



viper414 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Direct TV was sending down software to destroy Tivo units, just to force their subscribers to get the new box.
> 
> Sorry, just have to vent a bit.
> 
> Viper


Like Earl said, Yeah right!

I'm by no means pro the move away from TiVo, but the box has potential. Sure, there are bugs, but if you talk to anyone who DIDN'T have a TiVo based DVR before getting their R15 and most of them love it.

Me? I'll keep an open mind. I have an R15 in the 2nd bedroom/office/exercise room, so I'm not relying on it for my day-to-day stuff. I have an HR10-250 (high def) TiVo box for that. There are features that I miss and others that I like. Time will tell if it's any good or not, but so far, I've found nothing that can't be resolved with a software update. Time will tell.

You've had a little bad luck - some of which I'm sure if you thought about it, is related to a little anti-Rupert prejudice. Give it a little time and patience and, if the situation is the same in 3-4 months, THEN maybe people will listen to your rants.


----------



## viper414 (Feb 10, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> You were lied to. This never happened. The truth is probably that they sold out of R10s and fed you this line to make another sale..


Entirely possible. However, I am hearing a lot of complaints about this box, and it has nothing to do with TIVO, but everything to do with a piece of equipment that is supposed to perform, but doesn't. At least not on the three different ones that I've tried.



Guindalf said:


> Hmm, I doubt that would worry anyone, but I'd love to see it. Maybe you'd make the local news, but only if it's a slow news day.
> 
> 20 years and you've never seen a Packard Bell??????.


Yes, I've heard of Packard Bell, and you noticed that they aren't selling computers to the public any more, wonder what will happen to D* if they can't seem to correct the problems with their equipment either?



Guindalf said:


> Like Earl said, Yeah right!
> 
> I'm by no means pro the move away from TiVo, but the box has potential. Sure, there are bugs, but if you talk to anyone who DIDN'T have a TiVo based DVR before getting their R15 and most of them love it..


I'm sure they do, just like Packard Bell owners who had never had a computer before and loved their Packard Bells. I'm not in ANY WAY pro TIVO - I just want a box to work, and if I get 3 different boxes, from 3 different retailers, you can't tell me that all three different retailers broke the boxes before they sold them.



Guindalf said:


> Me? I'll keep an open mind. I have an R15 in the 2nd bedroom/office/exercise room, so I'm not relying on it for my day-to-day stuff. I have an HR10-250 (high def) TiVo box for that. There are features that I miss and others that I like. Time will tell if it's any good or not, but so far, I've found nothing that can't be resolved with a software update. Time will tell..


Again, I have an open mind. However, my R15 is my main box that I'm relying on for my day to day stuff, and right now, I'm not seeing any TV except for reboots and lockups from EVERY box I've gotten. And not to say that I'm Ranting, but I've also replaced all of my RG-6 Quad cable, cable ends, and dual LNB just to make sure that it isn't on my end.



Guindalf said:


> You've had a little bad luck - some of which I'm sure if you thought about it, is related to a little anti-Rupert prejudice. Give it a little time and patience and, if the situation is the same in 3-4 months, THEN maybe people will listen to your rants.


I don't wan't to pay D* 3-4 months for service I can't use. That's the reason I'm not patient. As for Rupert, I'm not prejudice, I could care less about him. I mentioned him only due to the fact that he's the head of the company, and it's ultimately HIS responsibility to make sure the issues are handled.


----------

